# [WANTED] 56cm alu frame



## Andrew_Culture (20 Feb 2014)

Due to finally getting around to going for a proper bike fit I've found out that my Ribble Audax frame is too large for me, which after two years of tinkering with I think I knew anyway.

So I'm tentatively putting out feelers to see if anyone has a 56cm frame they're looking to re-home.

It's a long-shot but here's what apparently is my ideal geometry:


----------



## AndyRM (20 Feb 2014)

I'll get my tape measure out tomorrow evening.

May not have those exact dimensions but might be able to help.


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Feb 2014)

@biggs682 ?


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2014)

thanks @smokeysmoo , got no framesets only at mo , but 2moro is another day 

@Andrew_Culture retro or modern ?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Feb 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I'll get my tape measure out tomorrow evening.
> 
> May not have those exact dimensions but might be able to help.



Thanks, my current frame is pretty far out in comparison!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Feb 2014)

biggs682 said:


> thanks @smokeysmoo , got no framesets only at mo , but 2moro is another day
> 
> @Andrew_Culture retro or modern ?



Modern please, I live out my retro fanaticism on my SingleSpeed


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2014)

I thought you were the same height as me - 6' 1"? If so, I would have thought that 58 cm would be a better fit.

I normally ride 58 cm with an 11 cm stem, though I was also ok on a 60 cm bike once I changed its stem to 9 cm. I felt cramped on a 56 cm bike with a normal length stem. I would have needed a 13 cm stem and to push the saddle back to make the bike fit me properly.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I thought you were the same height as me - 6' 1"? If so, I would have thought that 58 cm would be a better fit.
> 
> I normally ride 58 cm with an 11 cm stem, though I was also ok on a 60 cm bike once I changed its stem to 9 cm. I felt cramped on a 56 cm bike with a normal length stem. I would have needed a 13 cm stem and to push the saddle back to make the bike fit me properly.



I thought I was over 6 foot, turns out I'm a measly five foot eleven. Gutted.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I thought I was over 6 foot, turns out I'm a measly five foot eleven. Gutted.


Ah, well 56 cm does sound more likely then!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Ah, well 56 cm does sound more likely then!


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


>


I thought you were dropping off for a minute there ...!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (21 Feb 2014)

ColinJ said:


> I thought you were dropping off for a minute there ...!



You saw the edit then


----------



## ColinJ (21 Feb 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> You saw the edit then


I see everything!

(Actually - I don't! Once I decide to follow a thread, I read all of every post in it. If I have decided not to bother with a thread, I leave it alone.)


----------



## AndyRM (21 Feb 2014)

I'm less accurate than the chap who measured you, but I reckon this is pretty close!

Head tube - 180
Top tube - 560
Down tube - 630
Seat tube - 510 (560 from centre of BB to top of tube)
Seat stay - 480
Chain stay - 400

I can do more precise measurements and check angles over the weekend if you're interested? 

Here's a dreadful picture. I can take better ones if you'd like. There are a few marks and scrapes but all damage is cosmetic.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Modern please, I live out my retro fanaticism on my SingleSpeed



got nothing modern at mo , @AndyRM 's frame looks good


----------



## AndyRM (21 Feb 2014)

biggs682 said:


> got nothing modern at mo , @AndyRM 's frame looks good



You're too kind. The picture is dreadful!


----------



## Andrew_Culture (25 Feb 2014)

I think I've found a frame on ebay but I'm a bit confused about geometry. Lookie...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Apr 2014)

Hopefully my search is over, I just won this frame on ebay - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/231194579783


----------



## ColinJ (11 Apr 2014)

Have you got forks for it?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Apr 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Have you got forks for it?



yeah, I'll use the ones off my current bike, in fact I'll be using everything off the current bike except the frame


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Apr 2014)

The frame arrived today, I picked it up and loads of shattered carbon fell out of the seat tube. Hmm. It's a alu frame.

I've contacted the seller to ask if there's anything I need to know before building my bike.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Apr 2014)

The frame arrived today, I picked it up and loads of shattered carbon fell out of the seat tube. Hmm. It's a alu frame.

I've contacted the seller to ask if there's anything I need to know before building my bike.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2014)

Andrew_Culture said:


> The frame arrived today, I picked it up and loads of shattered carbon fell out of the seat tube. Hmm. It's a alu frame.
> 
> I've contacted the seller to ask if there's anything I need to know before building my bike.



oh dear


----------



## Andrew_Culture (12 Apr 2014)

biggs682 said:


> oh dear



Seller just replied:
_
hi no there was a carbon fibre seat post in the frame that had snapped so i removed it some of the bits must of fallen in. regards jon._


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2014)

He sold the frame after the corrective rectal surgery failed ...


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2014)

He sold the frame after the corrective rectal surgery failed ...


----------



## ColinJ (12 Apr 2014)

I was trying to delete that duplicate post but I don't think we can in For Sale/Wanted threads, so we can't retract offers/bids.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Jul 2014)

If anyone needs closure, here's the finished bike - 
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/i-finally-have-my-first-proper-racing-bike.159921/


----------

